# A little bit confused :/



## 4drian (21 Aug 2014)

So about a month ago I passed my aptitude test, the dude that took care of my application said that i passed all trades that i applied for (Infantry, Artillery, and MP). So just yesterday i called the CFRC and asked what was the status of my application, they told me to come down the centre and they'll talk to me about the trades that i applied for. So with that being said, they mentioned that i did not qualify for the trades that i applied for (which is odd because the first time they said that i passed, hence they processed my application). So they offered me Technician jobs like Aviation, Vehicle, Ammunitions, Weapons, Traffic, Sonar and Marine Engineer which is not really my "thing" but i wouldnt mind doing it. My question is... how come they initially said that i passed the course and all of the sudden say that i dont qualify for the postion anymore? and Is the CFAT a pass/fail test or point system? 

Also, how come they couldnt offer me either Armoured Soldier or Artillery Soldier even though both of those trades are hiring cause i would really love to work in Combat arms 


Thanks for the info in advance!


----------



## Zulopol (21 Aug 2014)

Do you passed the medical test ? It could explain why.


----------



## DnentonSg (21 Aug 2014)

I think what happened here is that you did qualify on the CFAT for those occupations however you did not score what the CFRC considers a competitive score.


----------



## 4drian (21 Aug 2014)

So does that mean I can't take those trades anymore? They even mentioned doing a retake which I feel like its unnecessary. What should I do in this situation?


----------



## DnentonSg (21 Aug 2014)

Seems like your RC has told you what to do, if your heart is set on those occupations then study hard and give the CFAT another go. If not, pick another trade. Im kinda in a similar position as I was emailed a month ago stating my application was on hold for further processing so I assume if my scored arent deemed competitive ill be in the same position as yourself although my CFRC noted being on hold has nothing to do with the quality of my file but thats not how it seems, maybe you recieved a similar email?


----------



## 4drian (21 Aug 2014)

snasd17 said:
			
		

> Seems like your RC has told you what to do, if your heart is set on those occupations then study hard and give the CFAT another go. If not, pick another trade. Im kinda in a similar position as I was emailed a month ago stating my application was on hold for further processing so I assume if my scored arent deemed competitive ill be in the same position as yourself although my CFRC noted being on hold has nothing to do with the quality of my file but thats not how it seems, maybe you recieved a similar email?



Didn't receive an email actually. I just gave them a call and next thing you know. BOOM. I'm actually going to do some research and actually talk to my recruiter. I don't believe on what they said. This is the third time I got in a pickle. So hopefully it goes well. 

If anyone knows any answers, please feel free to help a brother out Lol


----------



## DnentonSg (21 Aug 2014)

Well the way the system now works is that you basically have to surpass the minimum score on the CFAT for your chosen occupation(s) by X amount for the CFRC to continue on with your processing (med/interview). The recruiters tend not to disclose specific digits when it comes to the CFAT, at least from my personal experience and readings on this site. I'm willing to bet that was the case with you, you did qualify for your trades but did not receive a competitive score. Not sure if sitting down with your recruiters is going to change much at this point but its your file and you have a right to understand whats going on with it. 

best of luck!


----------



## ShadyBrah (21 Aug 2014)

snasd17 said:
			
		

> Seems like your RC has told you what to do, if your heart is set on those occupations then study hard and give the CFAT another go. If not, pick another trade. Im kinda in a similar position as I was emailed a month ago stating my application was on hold for further processing so I assume if my scored arent deemed competitive ill be in the same position as yourself although my CFRC noted being on hold has nothing to do with the quality of my file but thats not how it seems, maybe you recieved a similar email?



I received the same email back in July. Just got an email Monday saying I was approved for the medical and interview. (Still waiting for them to give me dates) so hang in there!


----------



## shooked1 (28 Aug 2014)

snasd17 said:
			
		

> Seems like your RC has told you what to do, if your heart is set on those occupations then study hard and give the CFAT another go. If not, pick another trade. Im kinda in a similar position as I was emailed a month ago stating my application was on hold for further processing so I assume if my scored arent deemed competitive ill be in the same position as yourself although my CFRC noted being on hold has nothing to do with the quality of my file but thats not how it seems, maybe you recieved a similar email?



I also received the same email however I don't think that it means you not qualified I think it's just they have so many recruits for one position when there is not enough spots they don't see a reason to process them when they're not in demand when they can expedite the people who are applying for in demand trades. IMO


----------



## kylepenn (29 Aug 2014)

I called my local CFRC the other day and was informed that I didn't score high enough for my trades. But they said back when I wrote the CFAT that I passed and would be called when I was to do the medical and interview. Also called for an update about a month and a half ago and they said everything was fine and that I would be called for medical when the time came. So I think its something to do with the competitiveness of your file/score. But here is my question, if I don't select another trade will I be eligible for next years pickings for the same trades if my score is high enough then? Thanks.


----------



## ShadyBrah (29 Aug 2014)

From what I've been told, your file needs to have at least one trade that you qualify for and that trade has to be open. If all your trades are closed/you don't qualify, then the application is closed. (My brother is going through this atm). 

Now if you left your file to be closed, and re-opened it next year, there is a good chance you will be in the same position. I would try re-writing the CFAT if I were you, assuming you're dead set only on the trades you haven't been deemed competitive for.


----------



## Gunshark (29 Aug 2014)

But note that in order to rewrite the CFAT, you have to first prove that you've sufficiently upgraded your academics. Also, your 2nd result will stay on record, even if you score lower than the first time around. Something to keep in mind. I believe that's how it works, but of course - check with the CFRC, don't take my word for it!! And best of luck!


----------



## DnentonSg (29 Aug 2014)

Gunshark said:
			
		

> But note that in order to rewrite the CFAT, you have to first prove that you've sufficiently upgraded your academics. Also, your 2nd result will stay on record, even if you score lower than the first time around. Something to keep in mind. I believe that's how it works, but of course - check with the CFRC, don't take my word for it!! And best of luck!



I think you're right about proving that you have improved your education but isnt that only when you go for a third attempt?


----------



## Gunshark (29 Aug 2014)

snasd17 said:
			
		

> I think you're right about proving that you have improved your education but isnt that only when you go for a third attempt?



Once again, something that is best to check with the CFRC.


----------



## DAA (2 Sep 2014)

kylepenn said:
			
		

> I called my local CFRC the other day and was informed that I didn't score high enough for my trades. But they said back when I wrote the CFAT that I passed and would be called when I was to do the medical and interview. Also called for an update about a month and a half ago and they said everything was fine and that I would be called for medical when the time came. So I think its something to do with the competitiveness of your file/score. But here is my question, if I don't select another trade will I be eligible for next years pickings for the same trades if my score is high enough then? Thanks.



If you don't select another trade, they will CLOSE your file.

When you initially wrote the CFAT, you met the "minimum" occupational requirements to be considered for enrolment into those specific occupations.  But you have not met the "minimum" scores required, in order to have your application processed beyond the CFAT/TSD testing.


----------



## 4drian (3 Sep 2014)

Really appreciate the replies guys! Just got back from the CFRC and chose Traffic, Aviation, and Vehicle techs! :nod:


----------



## Treemoss (4 Sep 2014)

I was going to say... to be honest they have hundreds of applicants who apply for infantry, armoured, and artilary. To me it sounds like the recruiters were trying to push you in to a more technical, more needed role. Glad you ended up choosing those roles .


----------

